
The Dangers of Riding in a Stretch Limousine - curtis
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/nyregion/stretch-limo-dangers-safety.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Blame the person, not the object. Nothing to see here, move along. Has the
writer ever been to Vegas? Stretch limo's EVERYWHERE and no one is dying.

------
drugme
These should just be banned across the board.

